# Barnyard confessions



## Goatzrule

Just like the title says. Confess your secrets, it can be anything you consider a confession.

Ill go first. 

I do my chores in my school shoes even though I have two pairs of muck boots

Whos next?


----------



## Lstein

I tell my animals I love them all the same, but really I have favorites.

I've also been known to shut the chickens and get the eggs at night in my underwear.


----------



## nancy d

Oh I have plenty but thankfully getting so old Ive forgotten half of it at least.
But at times if I'm in good clothes & I have to go out, I don coveralls.
None of our hoodies have strings, I cut them off so goats cant chew them. This does not please hubby especially if they are brand new.
They also taught me years ago to never wear any kind of shoes with shoe strings. hlala:


----------



## happybleats

I almost lost my wedding ring up a goats rear!! Yep..first kidding assist years ago..vet on phone hand up butt...he says..make sure you aren't wearing rings..OOPS!!...that was a pricy save!!

oh and I murdered a mean rooster...it was a spur of the moment ( pun intended) He was there, trapped in stall...I did the deed and turned to see all my goats staring at me wide eye and so quiet it was creepy!! to this day I have never told a soul how I murdered him...and Im pretty sure the goats will never tell..or spur me!!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol happy bleats don't feel bad I murdered a lot of my ducks in front of the goats.....but I don't think they cared because I killed them for being mean to the kids, although you would think after watching that they wouldn't test me so much 
Ok let's see.......well when I'm doing this or that out with the goats I'm to lazy to go to the house when I need to pee so I just squat down and go right in the middle of them lol I usually have at least one that thinks I'm just squatting down so I can love them. When no one is home (I don't have neighbors that can see me) and it's hot I'll water them in just my underwear.........oh I did wake up in the middle of the night to coyotes going off right by the goats so also ran out there in my underwear to shoot in the air. I wear flip flops 99% of the time I'm out with them. When I trim feet I have the radio on and sing along.......I don't have a nice singing voice. And I think the last one is I once had a weak cold kid born in the middle of the night and I was so tired so I wrapped her up in a town and shoved her under the blankets and slept with her. To this day NO one knows I did that most of all my husband who is only home 3 nights a week unless he's on a fire


----------



## goathiker

I've ran out in my underwear a lot as well :lol:

Let's see... One time I was riding my horse and a Yellow Jacket crawled up my pants legs. It got caught between my leg and the pommel of my saddle at which point it started stinging the crap out of me. 

I jumped off my horse, stripped off my pants, and started waving them around to shake the Yellow Jacket out. I'm sure I was quite a picture in my undies, waving my pants in air, turning in a circle while my horse is running around and around me trying to get away from the pants.


----------



## catharina

Some of you already heard this--I fed my goats teat dip instead of Red Cell for a week because I didn't want to wear my glasses when I fed the goats. (The jugs did look kind of the same!)

Also my buck Sam got loose & ended up in the ladies' room of our local bar/swimming pool. People were posing for selfies with him when I finally found him, & I think some of them are on Facebook.


----------



## mjs500doo

Well at least you know your critters don't have any internal infections and certainly aren't iodine deficient!


----------



## margaret

I tasted all the meds in my medicine cabinet just to see if they are as bad as the goats seem to think they are.


----------



## Lstein

margaret said:


> I tasted all the meds in my medicine cabinet just to see if they are as bad as the goats seem to think they are.


 Results? For future reference, lol!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol yes!!! I have done that with feeds before. Alfalfa when I was little, I would die if I was a farm animal lol and calf manna. These new minerals I got smell so good and I'm tempted to try those but I keep telling myself I'm to old to try that.....


----------



## MylieD

Hmm, I don't think I do anything too strange. I almost always wear flipflops out there and have got my toes stepped on and bruised. I'm probably going to have to stop that when my calf gets bigger. I've had lots of animals in my house for recovery. I used to sleep with my runt piglet sometimes when he was a baby. It's a good way to keep them warm. I raise chicks in my house and currently have 4 that are much too big to be in the house, but their pen needs special accommodations that I haven't done yet. One is a rooster and he's learned that if he crows, he gets a treat to keep him quiet. Now he crows whenever he sees me or my husband. Not fun at 7am when my husband gets up and I'm still trying to sleeping. I talk to all my animals, though they don't really talk back. Sometimes that's nice. ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

On the way home from picking up hay once, it smelled so rich and sweet we just had to try it. It was good.
Home alone sweeping the barn turns into a dance party.


----------



## catharina

margaret said:


> I tasted all the meds in my medicine cabinet just to see if they are as bad as the goats seem to think they are.


Good idea! I'm going to try that! Sometimes it helps you figure out how to hide the bad flavor better, with human kids anyway. (rootbeer is good for bitter or herbal tastes.)


----------



## catharina

Jessica84;2004981 These new minerals I got smell so good and I'm tempted to try those but I keep telling myself I'm to old to try that.....[/QUOTE said:


> No you're not!!! Go on!


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>I don't have a nice singing voice.<<<
LOL neither do I but I sing while milking just to make the time pass a little faster. Sometimes I get a little loud and I do have a neighbor close enough to hear.
My goats are pretty well trained and run right to the milking stand. On occasion though, they decide it is worth a whack on the rump to run to the coop for a little grain. I worry about seeing myself on YouTube chasing a goat around the barnyard with a stick in my hand. Or worse, being reported for abuse. Honestly, it could look that way to the untrained eye; but they only get a swat with my hand after they are guided back to the milking parlor.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok luv my herd made me think of some more. I was raised around ranching and logging and never got along much with girls so all my friends were guys, so now I'm a 5'2 120lbs with a very bad mouth......and loud, I'm short I need to be loud for people to hear me lol Anyways brother has a new girlfriend which is now his wife I think this is like the second time I saw her. So it was one of those days where the goats just seemed to all gang up on me and nothing to right! The kids I was weaning got out the Bucks totally took their fence out so I had a rainbow of words for them all.....very loudly, and explained all kinds of ways I was going to make them die a slow death and I look up and there's the girlfriend just standing there. I slap a smile on my face and say oh hi there  I'm pretty sure by the look on her face she thought I was a serial killer or something and she just informed me she heard yelling and though I was hurt. I'm like nope everything is fine.......with my big friendly smile still on my face. We laugh about it now but have to admit I was kinda embarrassed about it at the time lol


----------



## nancy d

These are all so good!

We were going down a back road with the children in the back seat when a wasp flew into my shirt. I started screaming & beating on myself trying to kill it. Bob stopped the van, I was stripping of my shirt & didn't care if anyone saw me.

Many years ago we were raising certified Bard Rocks. A neighbor who was an auctioneer brought home about 2 doz roos. These boogers were always marching around the fence trying to get in with the ladies. We talked to the guy & he didn't care if we shot them. But the survivors kept coming back with loads of lead in their behinds, a whole nother story.
One time I cornered one in the barn, beat the snot out of it. Thinking it was dead, I threw him into the trash.
A little while later my then 5 yr old was standing next to the tipped over trash can.
"Jake what are you doing?"
"Mom! I was just standing here and that rooster jumped out and ran home like he was never coming back."


----------



## groovyoldlady

Confessions? Me? Well, ok. If you insist. 

Whenever my goats are naughty, I threaten to make them into kabobs. But the truth is, I would never be able to do it. If we ever have to butcher a goat, I will drop him/her off to a hard-hearted friend and pick up lovely, neat little packets of meat later. I'm such a wimp!

But I'm also willing to try to do "vet" stuff myself to save money and preserve marital bliss. This would be why I almost butchered (accidentally) our elderly Nubian when she had an abcess and I tried to lance it. I don't know how that poor old goat ever forgave me - but she did. *sniffle* And she healed up from her stab wounds and loved us for a couple more years before she passed away.

And, I am VERY dedicated. I once got mauled by 3 pound cat because I refused to let go of her collar. Her owner had put her outside on a lead and she'd gotten tangled. I unhooked her to untangle her and she purred and cooed and gave me goo-goo eyes until I tried to clip the lead back onto her collar. Then she turned into the demon cat from beyond the grave. She shrieked and bit and scratched and snarled and shredded while I just held on for all I was worth so she wouldn't get lost if she ran. It took 2 neighbors to doctor all my wounds!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my gosh Nancy I had pretty much the same thing happen to us with a dang duck! My daughter was young and had no idea about death what so ever and she was not allowed to touch the baby ducks, well a 2 year old never listens so she walked in with this limp duck to show me she put it to sleep. I was so mad and yelled at her and told her it's dead.....gone! Never coming back again. Put the poor little thing in a shoe box till I finished what I was doing and get rid of it and that sucker came back to life! Yeah that was a great lesson in life for her, she looked at me and told me see mom it was ok i told you it was just sleeping! That was probably the most creepy thing ever!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: These talks about underwear reminds me of a time about 20 years ago :lol:

I remember one time in the middle of the night my horses and cows got out and got into the neighbors field, so it was one of those spring out of bed and start running type of deals. 
It was pitch black and I believe I lost the clip on my neighbors gate chain (this was a very long time ago), but anyways, after I had ran the horses and cows off of his property I had to latch the gate with something right? 
It's like 3am, pitch black and I couldn't latch the gate. I brought literally nothing with me and after having a teensy tiny meltdown like I do, a light bulb went off! I ended up latching his gate with my bra and then ran back home after the horses and cows so I could open the gate for them and chase them into some pens up at the house :lol: 
I spent probably an hour and a half stumbling around in the dark getting them all into pens after I had gotten them back home, it was close to 5am before I came in the house and went back to bed. 
I reckon the neighbor was surprised to see his new hot pink gate latch :lol: It was incredibly awkward though when he brought my bra back around 8am. DH got sent home early, so when the neighbor came up and knocked on the door DH answered it.... after being handed my bra he asked if there was something he should know :lol:


----------



## nancy d

^Oh NO!! This is the best laugh Ive had in ages A pink bra for a gate latch combined with hubby coming home early, Bwahaha!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It just wasn't my day. He didn't let me live that one down for a while :lol: I don't think the neighbor ever found his actual gate latch either, I think either he or DH bought a new one because I lost it in the midnight dash to get the animals off his property :lol:


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor:
Thanks for a good laugh Lacie:ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Jessica84 said:


> Oh my gosh Nancy I had pretty much the same thing happen to us with a dang duck! My daughter was young and had no idea about death what so ever and she was not allowed to touch the baby ducks, well a 2 year old never listens so she walked in with this limp duck to show me she put it to sleep. I was so mad and yelled at her and told her it's dead.....gone! Never coming back again. Put the poor little thing in a shoe box till I finished what I was doing and get rid of it and that sucker came back to life! Yeah that was a great lesson in life for her, she looked at me and told me see mom it was ok i told you it was just sleeping! That was probably the most creepy thing ever!


My grandma knocked a rooster out with a metal pole when it came after her.
We thought it was dead but it got up after a while and never came near my grandma again.
I believe that was the one that went insane later in life. Used to run in circles and dive into the ground.


----------



## Daisy-Mae

Mine is kind of embarrassing but I keep a roll of toilet paper in the barn because if I have to pee I don't want to walk up to the house


----------



## goathiker

When Guinen was new to me she was a pretty wild 6 month old dam raised doeling. One day, when DH and I were in town she jumped through the barn window and cut the heck out of herself. My oldest daughter got the bleeding stopped and bandaged her up best she could. 
When I went out to check her later my new goat was covered in taped on sanitary napkins :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My son was chasing a rooster away once and he threw a rather small stick at it, it was MAYBE an inch around, less than a foot long, well the chicken rather dramatically died after being hit with that tiny stick. My son felt so bad that he killed a chicken he started crying. It was funny and awful at the same time, it really should have been a more sturdy chicken if it couldn't take a hit from a stick thrown by a 10yr old.


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> When Guinen was new to me she was a pretty wild 6 month old dam raised doeling. One day, when DH and I were in town she jumped through the barn window and cut the heck out of herself. My oldest daughter got the bleeding stopped and bandaged her up best she could.
> When I went out to check her later my new goat was covered in taped on sanitary napkins :lol:


It works! Last year when my brother was welding up our new corral he burned his arm so badly. Came to me to fix him up and I didn't have anything to cover it, it was ozzy nasty so didn't want to go for my normal wad of TP and have it stick to it so got the electric tape and a panty liner, told him to look the other way and when he looked at it he asked what the heck  
I gotta say this is the best topic ever! I am laughing so dang hard


----------



## PurpleToad

This isn't so much a "barnyard confession" but it's hilarious anyway. Was getting ready for bed one night and noticed the cats staring intently at the bedroom heater. We'd come to recognize that look as "there's a mouse under there we want to spend the next eight hours playing with". So DH goes and grabs a shoe and moves the heater. He begins chasing the mouse. Darned thing RAN UP MY LEG UNDER MY PANTS!!! I'm dancing around screaming "There's a mouse in my pants" while getting out of said pants. DH promptly forgot about the mouse and began laughing.lol

Also I tell my one bottle raises goat that he's a brat on a regular basis. He doesn't seem to care as long as scratches accompany my proclamation.lol


----------



## odieclark

*Confession! Killed a rooster!*



happybleats said:


> I almost lost my wedding ring up a goats rear!! Yep..first kidding assist years ago..vet on phone hand up butt...he says..make sure you aren't wearing rings..OOPS!!...that was a pricy save!!
> 
> oh and I murdered a mean rooster...it was a spur of the moment ( pun intended) He was there, trapped in stall...I did the deed and turned to see all my goats staring at me wide eye and so quiet it was creepy!! to this day I have never told a soul how I murdered him...and Im pretty sure the goats will never tell..or spur me!!


Oh my gosh, you murdered your rooster!!! Seriously?!?

Well, I loved our rooster but had to, "eliminate," him, tho that might not solve the neighbors complaint or allow us to keep our hens-well we got rid of the rooster to a friend and left that house! It still sits basically empty! Strange-more to that story of course, but it was over the rooster ..!

But, I am laughing out loud over your story and all around me think I must be drinking!!! But nope!!! Just very funny!

Good thing your goats can't talk and they still love you!!!❤❤❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I tell my less favorite goats (like that one wether who I've been trying to sell for six months :wallbang that they are brats, nutcases, hogs, twerps, whatever, in a very sweet, happy voice, and they stand there with a contented look on their face while I pet them :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I changed my wether's name from Buddy to Taco when we decided to butcher him.


----------



## Jessica84

CrazyDogLady said:


> I changed my wether's name from Buddy to Taco when we decided to butcher him.


Lol!!! Ours were always called butcher heifer or butcher steer. The kids try giving boys names and then we have to have THE TALK.........although the bottle babies this year got names even the boys but those were names that the kids had to use initials for so they didn't get a bar of soap in their mouth lol


----------



## nancy d

Buford was a black pug. 
"You SO UGLAY!"
He would be beside himself with the compliment.
One day we were by the car as hubby was leaving.
As he backed up I screeched like a wounded animal. Bob slammed on the brakes, got out & didn't think it was funny at all.


----------



## Goatzrule

We have a steer that's for slaughter. Whenever family is over or friends who are more squeamish we tell them that he is going to "freezer camp" to lighten it. Well it worked until someone actually believed me


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I tried oak, maple, and poplar leaves once because the goats like them so much.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>Well it worked until someone actually believed me<<<
*ROFLMAO*

We have gotten very specific with names such as: Rennet, Cheese, Stew, Jerky.:laugh:


----------



## margaret

Jessica84 said:


> Ok luv my herd made me think of some more. I was raised around ranching and logging and never got along much with girls so all my friends were guys, so now I'm a 5'2 120lbs with a very bad mouth......and loud, I'm short I need to be loud for people to hear me lol Anyways brother has a new girlfriend which is now his wife I think this is like the second time I saw her. So it was one of those days where the goats just seemed to all gang up on me and nothing to right! The kids I was weaning got out the Bucks totally took their fence out so I had a rainbow of words for them all.....very loudly, and explained all kinds of ways I was going to make them die a slow death and I look up and there's the girlfriend just standing there. I slap a smile on my face and say oh hi there  I'm pretty sure by the look on her face she thought I was a serial killer or something and she just informed me she heard yelling and though I was hurt. I'm like nope everything is fine.......with my big friendly smile still on my face. We laugh about it now but have to admit I was kinda embarrassed about it at the time lol


Sometimes it seems like their main goal is to get into as much trouble and make you as mad as possible before you get the chores done.
Mine jump all over me, repeatedly(and purposefully) tip their feed pans, kick the milk bucket, slam into the full water buckets that I'm carrying, jump into their lambar, unlatch their gate, get loose in the barn, knock over all the milk stands, climb in the feed freezers, poop all over the hay, devour the blueberry bushes etc. 
In general I don't cuss&#8230; but on days like those&#8230;:lol:
Although I generally swear in German or Latin, in case there's little kids around.
I also paint rather colorful pictures of all the horrible things I'm going to do to them&#8230; That I would obviously never do.


----------



## SalteyLove

I've confessed it before but... there was an abscess... right on the nose of a poor handsome solid red boer buckling. Turned out it was the result of a large wood splinter. I examined it a few times and it was very tender. The last time I examined it, it burst at my touch.... and my mouth was not closed


----------



## margaret

Lstein said:


> Results? For future reference, lol!


They tasted about as bad as they make them out to be lol.
I tasted the feed too, and didn't like any of it. The sweet feed smells like pretzels but it definitely doesn't taste like it!
Calf manna is probably the worst. The goats seem to like it the best though.


----------



## MylieD

My cows feed smells like licorice. I wonder if that's what it tastes like.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>The last time I examined it, it burst at my touch.... and my mouth was not closed<<<

I confess to having had similar experiences.


----------



## groovyoldlady

SalteyLove said:


> I've confessed it before but... there was an abscess... right on the nose of a poor handsome solid red boer buckling. Turned out it was the result of a large wood splinter. I examined it a few times and it was very tender. The last time I examined it, it burst at my touch.... and my mouth was not closed


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d

Thanks Saltey & Luvmyherd, I had forgotten who this happened to.


----------



## Jessica84

margaret said:


> Sometimes it seems like their main goal is to get into as much trouble and make you as mad as possible before you get the chores done.
> Mine jump all over me, repeatedly(and purposefully) tip their feed pans, kick the milk bucket, slam into the full water buckets that I'm carrying, jump into their lambar, unlatch their gate, get loose in the barn, knock over all the milk stands, climb in the feed freezers, poop all over the hay, devour the blueberry bushes etc.
> In general I don't cuss&#8230; but on days like those&#8230;:lol:
> Although I generally swear in German or Latin, in case there's little kids around.
> I also paint rather colorful pictures of all the horrible things I'm going to do to them&#8230; That I would obviously never do.


They do! They will be good little bugger then one day it's like they stayed up at night and plotted against me and every time I turn around its something new. I would think it was coincidence but no it happens all the time. I curse up a storm and then I have to tell my kids I'm a adult so I get to curse and your a kid and are not allowed to lol sometimes when I use very out there curse words my daughter will look at me and say 'sooooo was that a bad word or?' Lol she can usually put a smile on my face........but knock on wood they have not repeated anything I have said!


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> I've confessed it before but... there was an abscess... right on the nose of a poor handsome solid red boer buckling. Turned out it was the result of a large wood splinter. I examined it a few times and it was very tender. The last time I examined it, it burst at my touch.... and my mouth was not closed


Ok I would have lost it there......everything I ate for the last 5 days would have been at my feet in .3 seconds lol I've had cow poop get slung in my mouth and I'll take that 5X over once of yours lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

My husband had a rooster mate a hen..._on his boot_ while cleaning the coop :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Cried over spilt milk....mostly on those really long days where it seems like everything that could go wrong has, but still


----------



## luvmyherd

I don't cry over spilled milk; I go into a blind rage.:veryangry::angry::hair::angry::veryangry:


----------



## teejae

I once chucked a rock at a Guinea fowl to shut it up only to knock it out cold :twisted: I poked it with my foot seeing if it was still alive for it to come too and bugger off a bit wobbly.
Another time I was HOT!! after fence checking and decided to strip off and jump in the dam to cool off only to find out later neighbor was also fence checking,glad he didnt see me I would have scared him for life !!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've done both 
Once, one of the wethers tipped the bucket over while my sister was milking. Most of it spilled but what was left she dumped on his head :ROFL:


----------



## VVFarm

Oh my! This thread is the best! I'm laughing so hard. If there were an award for best story it would be the hot pink bra gate clasp. I was reading it and thinking, "oh, no, it's coming... yep she's gonna... yep. She did! Hahahaha!"

Anyway, thank you all for you confessions. It's nice to know that I'm not alone in my crying over spilt milk, peeing in the barn, medicine tasting ways! And I think we ALL have checked animals in our underwear a few times, right?


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> Cried over spilt milk....mostly on those really long days where it seems like everything that could go wrong has, but still


Yup. Especially when you really need that milk,


----------



## Steampunked

Warning, gross:

I had to (reasonably enough) cull my rooster due to my neighbour - the guy there is very much NOT a bush person and we have to go over to remove wasp nests for him, turn his gas back on etc. Imagine a helpless baby bird, but whinier. The rooster freaked him out, he wanted it dead. Rooster was a jerk rooster, so I wasn't too upset, though I was getting a little tired of the neighbour insisting his wife do EVERY SINGLE THING because the bush freaks him out. She works full time, does house full time, raises their kids. I gather he watches a lot of football...anyway. It was my first time culling a rooster, and I was VERY SERIOUS about not wanting the animal to be in any pain, so I pulled a bit too hard while breaking his neck. I'm not very tall, but I'm strong. You can guess what happened. The head came off, and I was showered in blood. 

I stared at my hand. I stared at the rooster. I stared at the blood, everywhere. My husband came out, and he laughed at me and patted me on the back and did the rest. 

We made coq au vin, neighbour came by to say he was glad he hadn't seen the bully rooster. He asked what we were eating.

I said the rooster...

It turned out that my neighbour had expected I would take jerk rooster to the vet and pay $150 to have him put to sleep. He was so horrified, he had to leave. 

Pretty sure he thinks I'm a psychopath...


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you know what would have been great? If you pulled the roosters head off right in front of the neighbor  that probably would have stopped him from even talking to you any more


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, this one isn't exactly a barnyard confession, but a hilarious one no less, now that some time has passed and I have recovered from the incident. :lol:
So just so this story makes some sense, I have a giant fan installed into my hallway ceiling that makes the house a wind tunnel (I hate houses with no ventilation, they have NO air!). The hallway separates my bedroom, the hall bathroom and the laundry room from the rest of the house, it comes out into the living room.

So one fine spring day, I had the house fan on, freshening the air in the house like I love to do, and the AT&T repair guy was trying to fix my landline. He was in the living room /kitchen entryway at the wall jack where the phone hooks into, doing whatever it is they do, and I was in the back of the house coming from my bedroom, getting DH a rag. 
Well as I was walking through the hallway outside my bedroom, where the wind is the strongest, a fly hit the back of my throat and I started gagging and coughing because that stupid fly wanted to ruin my day! I don't know WHY I didn't turn back around and go into the bathroom to finish hacking and gagging, but no I kept trying to cough it out even though it was wasn't coming out. By the time I got to the laundry room it was getting worse, the fly would not frigging get out! 
So I'm trying to get through the dang house, still choking and gagging, trying to get past the AT&T dude without making a scene and my stomach starts churning from all the gagging once I get into the living room. Then I started running through the house, passed the at&t guy, trying SO HARD not to puke in front of him, I barely got to the front door in time and I barfed all down the stairs... 
I don't really know how that looked from his point of view, other than some lady was booking it through the house and puked out the door all over the stairs :lol:
And then DH, he just asked for a rag and I come back flinging the door open and barfing all over, it's totally normal :lol:


----------



## Lstein

Speaking of rooster murdering...

We had this little banty rooster that would like to run up behind us, spur us, then run off. One day, I still don't know how I managed it, it never really registered what I was doing but anyway. He sneaks up behind me, does his thing, scares the crap out of me. As he was hightailing it away, I swung around the empty metal bucket I was carrying, javelin style chucked it at him and smacked him dead on. Dead as a doornail before I or he even knew what had happened. I said he goat kicked by a steer.


----------



## happybleats

Oh Little Bits LOL :ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd

Little Bits N' Pieces: If something like that happens again; you may just consider swallowing the blasted thing.YIKES!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Apparently I've really got to count my blessings when it comes to roosters. We always keep a few roosters (that were raised together so they get along) around the goat barn to clean up spilled grain, etc. And because I enjoy them. I am on roosters number 9 and 10 right now and have yet to have any with bad attitudes that are aggressive to humans. I swear its their ultimate free ranging situation (never caged or cooped) but I have other people tell me that they have roosters turn aggressive even free ranging. It's not the lack of hens as we have kept hens in the past with them but choose not to any longer. 4 out of the 10 I've even been able to pick up and hold! 

I always feel bad because I never warn people I have 2 big roos because it doesn't cross my mind but SO MANY people are nervous or afraid of them. I think I'm in for a rude awakening at some point.

My current 2 were hatched from the same egg! They are beautiful Americauna crosses but nothing beats a huge blue orpington roo in temperament & beauty.


----------



## odieclark

*Rooster stories & Australia Love it!*



Steampunked said:


> Warning, gross:
> 
> I had to (reasonably enough) cull my rooster due to my neighbour - the guy there is very much NOT a bush person and we have to go over to remove wasp nests for him, turn his gas back on etc. Imagine a helpless baby bird, but whinier. The rooster freaked him out, he wanted it dead. Rooster was a jerk rooster, so I wasn't too upset, though I was getting a little tired of the neighbour insisting his wife do EVERY SINGLE THING because the bush freaks him out. She works full time, does house full time, raises their kids. I gather he watches a lot of football...anyway. It was my first time culling a rooster, and I was VERY SERIOUS about not wanting the animal to be in any pain, so I pulled a bit too hard while breaking his neck. I'm not very tall, but I'm strong. You can guess what happened. The head came off, and I was showered in blood.
> 
> I stared at my hand. I stared at the rooster. I stared at the blood, everywhere. My husband came out, and he laughed at me and patted me on the back and did the rest.
> 
> We made coq au vin, neighbour came by to say he was glad he hadn't seen the bully rooster. He asked what we were eating.
> 
> I said the rooster...
> 
> It turned out that my neighbour had expected I would take jerk rooster to the vet and pay $150 to have him put to sleep. He was so horrified, he had to leave.
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks I'm a psychopath...


First off, all of the stories on here crack me up, along with those on...if you lived on a farm...I can't totally relate to spilling milk, as I myself have never milked...only our two sons and husband has...anyhow...

I can just imagine your neighbor! That is absolutely hysterical!:slapfloor: What could have been even funnier/or more crude would/could have been to have made a chicken casserole or soup or something, brought it over with a note saying, no more worries about the scary animals they are all taken care of. Enjoy the soup! Later, what kind of soup was that, so delicious! You reply with oh, that was our famous Rooster soup!:slapfloor:

BTW- I love the people in Australia! So many cool people I have met, and love your/their sense of humor too! You are a very polite and kind neighbor!


----------



## Lstein

I have 5 roosters running around now( 3 are heading down the road soon) and none of them are mean, but a big part of it is that there's no kids around. I know some are nice around kids, but I remember getting chased a lot by them.

Now I just have the turkey.....who I'm not sure is starting to show signs of being aggressive or not, it follows me everywhere which is fine but sometimes it fans it's tail out and kind of zooms up to or right past me . First year having a turkey so it's all new to me. she/he just has to make the wrong move once and it's done though.


----------



## VVFarm

My husband's barnyard confession is regarding the first calves we ever raised. He went to pick up these adorable jersey bull calves and a bag of milk replacer. Hubby read the directions and took off caring for the calves. I was in bed with hyperemesis at the time so I wasn't involved and never did a feeding. The bag of milk replacer said to use a cup of powder in so-and-so much water. So that's what he did... my kitchen measuring cup! Not til he reached near the bottom of the bag did he find the enclosed cup for measuring the powder. It holds more like 2-3 measuring cups of powder. Those poor calves had been serving on a fraction of the milk that they should have had!
Surprisingly, they survived, grew and seemed to forgive us...


----------



## luvmyherd

That is a good one!:lol: Thank goodness they grew up alright on diluted rations.


----------



## Goatzrule

My goats know more things about me then my closet friend and if they ever started talking I'll definitely regret it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

When I first started goat keeping I though the Angoras on the cover of _Natural Goat Care_ were sheep


----------



## luvmyherd

Just this morning I used teat dip to do a mastitis test.:? Luckily I realized it right away.


----------



## Ranger1

For over a year, I called my Alpines, Aplines.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

This might be more embarrassing for my buck than for me, but last month I was trying to clip him with an old, used pair of trimmers. They were no where near strong enough to get much done - I trimmed one of his back legs in maybe 45 minutes. I didn't want to leave him looking all lopsided like that so I tried to finish the job with scissors... not a good idea! In the end he was covered in a bunch of jagged, half-long half short sections of hair, like maybe he'd got a haircut with a weed whacker.  He had to walk around for a couple weeks like that until I finally got a good set of clippers. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Ranger1 said:


> For over a year, I called my Alpines, Aplines.


Did you ever hear about the lady that called her Toggs 'Toboggan Birds'?:ROFL:


----------



## Goats Rock

margaret said:


> Did you ever hear about the lady that called her Toggs 'Toboggan Birds'?:ROFL:


That is cute! That would be a good name for a goat!


----------



## Ranger1

margaret said:


> Did you ever hear about the lady that called her Toggs 'Toboggan Birds'?:ROFL:


Yeah, I read it in Storey's Guide. My sister was just talking about a farm called "Toggleberry" because they never could remember what breed of goats they had!


----------



## Goatzrule

At the most recent show we "stole" a couple toggenburgs and I was a toggenburglar


----------



## luvmyherd

I think it was in The Dairy Goat Guide back in the 80's that I saw an add for, "Tobogganburgs for sale.":scratch:
We have called them Tobogganburgs ever since.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>>In the end he was covered in a bunch of jagged, half-long half short sections of hair, like maybe he'd got a haircut with a weed whacker.<<<<
When my goats came out looking like that I just passed it off as a *shag*.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This thread needs to be revived. 

When I got my first dairy doe, she was nursing a kid and had never been milked. Her udder was totally empty, no matter how much I squeezed nothing came out. I thought she had blind teats


----------



## Goats Rock

Years ago, I decided to get goats. (We had them when I was a a youngster) My first was an Alpine named Lilly. That first morning after I brought her home, I went to milk her. I tied her up, sat on a small cooler and proceeded to milk her, my face against her warm body, birds tweeting, sun just coming up. A warm Spring May Day. Life was good! 

Then, just as the bucket was almost full of creamy milk, that #%*# goat put her foot right into the bucket and stood, looking at me! I was stunned, then mad! I grabbed the leg, pulled the bucket out and dumped the bucket over her head! This all happened really fast! She was really startled!

That doe never put her foot into the bucket again! I still have many of her grand and great grandchildren.


----------



## Goatzrule

Good to know that im not the only one to dump milk on them, only happend once


----------



## KW Farms

Barnyard confessions...hmmmm. Anyone else take a lick of a new salt block or try a nibble of sweet feed from a newly opened bag on occasion? :? :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

The salt lick yes. We use it for cooking sometimes when we run out of salt


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. Yep.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>>Anyone else take a lick of a new salt block or try a nibble of sweet feed from a newly opened bag on occasion?<<<<

Well, duh? You have to make sure it's not moldy or contaminated, right?

As for scraping some off when one runs out of salt; I had never thought of that but will sure keep it in mind if the need arises.


----------



## goathiker

One day the cat brought me a chipmunk. It wasn't hurt too bad so I gave it mouth to mouth to see if I could get it going. 
It wakes up, takes one look at me, and dies of fright . 
Started over, wakes up, dies of fright. 
I gave up after the third time.


----------



## Goats Rock

Oh my goodness! goathiker, I needed that laugh. Been a rough week. Thank you!


----------



## margaret

KW Farms said:


> Barnyard confessions...hmmmm. Anyone else take a lick of a new salt block or try a nibble of sweet feed from a newly opened bag on occasion? :? :laugh:


Yep lol.
Except it wasn't a new block. We were cleaning pens at Nationals and someone dared me to lick the goat's salt block.

I once tasted all the oral meds in my cabinet to see if they were as bad as the goats made them out to be.


----------



## Ranger1

Salt licks are the best! Especially the trace mineral with selenium ones, LOL! I remember nights that I couldn't eat supper 'cause my tongue hurt from licking those blocks-it was worth it though. Used ones taste better than new. 

margaret, _were_ the meds as bad as they make them look?


----------



## happybleats

Blahaha you guys are crazy :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Ranger1 said:


> Salt licks are the best! Especially the trace mineral with selenium ones, LOL! I remember nights that I couldn't eat supper 'cause my tongue hurt from licking those blocks-it was worth it though. Used ones taste better than new.
> 
> margaret, _were_ the meds as bad as they make them look?


Oh yeah, they sure were:lol:


----------

